# Yellowmoomba's TP-PT Journal



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2004)

4/12/04  Session 1A

Today is the first day of TP's program

Warmup
Shot baskets for 15 minutes 

Pullups
BW +25 dumbell between legs
9
8

BB Row Underhand, 2 sets-
185 x 8
185 x 8

Leg Curls, 2 sets-
165 x 9
165 x 9

BB Curl, 2 sets- 
85 x 9
85 x 9 

Hammer Cable Curl, 2 sets-
65 x 9
65 x 9

Sitting Calf, 2 sets-
180 x 9
180 x 9

BB shrug (with straps) , 2 sets-
365 x 9
365 x 9

CARDIO
15 minutes on Treadmill at 10% incline at 3.7
Shot baskets for 15 minutes 

Measurements will come tomorrow.


----------



## Var (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks good!    What were your thoughts on the workout???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Looks good!    What were your thoughts on the workout???



The workout really didn't drain me (but I know the one's to come will)      I completed it in 50 minutes (with a little BS'ing with some guys in the gym so I'm sure I could have done it in about 35-40 minutes)  I usually do single arm DB rows instead of BB so that will take a little time to get used to.    I'm looking forward to whats coming   

What about you Var?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

interesting...  looks good!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> interesting...  looks good!



AJ   -  Are you trying to dig up info on this workout  ??


----------



## Var (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> The workout really didn't drain me (but I know the one's to come will)      I completed it in 50 minutes (with a little BS'ing with some guys in the gym so I'm sure I could have done it in about 35-40 minutes)  I usually do single arm DB rows instead of BB so that will take a little time to get used to.    I'm looking forward to whats coming
> 
> What about you Var?



Same here.  I enjoyed the workout because it was such a change from what I usually do.  Definitely had energy to spare afterwards.  I'm sure I'll be kicking myself for saying this in a couple weeks.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> AJ   -  Are you trying to dig up info on this workout  ??




me????????????? noooooooooooooo never!


----------



## Var (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> me????????????? noooooooooooooo never!



You're trouble!    No secrets for you!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> me????????????? noooooooooooooo never!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Same here.  I enjoyed the workout because it was such a change from what I usually do.  Definitely had energy to spare afterwards.  I'm sure I'll be kicking myself for saying this in a couple weeks.



Definately - we'll see


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

Looking good man! yeah, can't wait till for the challenging part. I say that now, I'll be crying about it later!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2004)

13 more days till I start 

Looking good, what is the diet going to look like?

How about stats?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks  Rock.

Iain - Stats are coming tonight.

My diet will be 50/30/20 - fairly clean.

Monday - Friday

Typical day:
7AM
Coffee
4 egg whites plus 2 whole eggs
1 cup oats
40 oz water

10:30AM
1 bowl of veg beef soup
20 oz water

11:30AM
1 cup broccli
1 cup strawberries
1 cup cottage cheese
1/2 carrots
1 teaspoon of feta cheese
1 teaspoon of low fat italian
20 oz water

3:00PM
1 balance bar

4:30PM
Redline 
Workout

6:00PM
50 gm Protein Shake (w/ 1 banana and water)

7:00PM
Salad
8 oz Chicken
Water 20 oz

9PM
50 gm Protein Shake w/ 1% milk (10oz)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2004)

4/13/04 1B

Barbell Squat
135 x 10 (w)
225 x 10
245 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

Quad Extentions
250 x 13 
250 x 10

Incline Barbell
205 x 5
185 x 7

Cable Crossovers
80 x 8
80 x 8

Military DB Press
65 x 8
65 x 8

** 
Due to some other activities I'm not going to pursue this program.   I'll watch the rest of you guy progress.   Thanks for TP to include me.   Sorry I have to bail on the program so quickly.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hope everything is alright buddy! Good luck with what you do


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hope everything is alright buddy! Good luck with what you do



Thanks Rock!  Good luck with yours!!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2004)

YM,

Gotta watch out for number 1!

I still be following your other journal, no slacking.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> YM,
> 
> Gotta watch out for number 1!
> ...




That's right!!  Thanks Iain!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 14, 2004)

... ball has a way of drawing you into the _zone_


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 21, 2004)

Yellow, what was the reason for dropping out?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yellow, what was the reason for dropping out?



couldn't handle all the _secrecy_ of this new workout/diet plan.   It was eating him up inside ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yellow, what was the reason for dropping out?



TP - 

My body needs more than two day off to fully recover.   Sorry man.


NT - 
Funny !!


----------



## X Ring (Apr 21, 2004)

to fully recover from this workout?  Who said it had to?  I'm not busting you, just curious. what does your current workout look like?  you look to be making solid progress from you pics


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks for the comments on the pic.

Here's my current journal/workout:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=624262#post624262

Currently my volume is not super high but the intensity is for every set.  I'm hitting my big muscles (back,chest,legs) for 9 - 12 sets and the smaller ones 5 - 7.     

Good luck with the program.


----------

